

MongoHQ is down (offline maintenance) - afaqurk
https://new.mongohq.com/

======
aoprisan
was this planned? I didn't get an email

~~~
afaqurk
I have several free (experimental as they call them) deployments with them and
I did not receive any email prior to the "maintenance."

Did anyone who paid for the service receive notice?

